# Where to buy Screen Printing Supplies in Tampa, FL area?



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking for suppliers for screen printing supplies (not product blanks) in the Tampa Bay area.

Not looking for a printer, I'm looking for a supplier of screen printing materials (inks, screens, etc).


----------



## effortless (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Screen Printing Supplier in Tampa Florida Area*

Tubelite in Apoka delivers for free if you have the time to wait a day or two...


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Looking for Screen Printing Supplier in Tampa Florida Area*



effortless said:


> Tubelite in Apoka delivers for free if you have the time to wait a day or two...


Thanks, I requested catalogs. I appreciate the pointer.


----------



## alvin6661 (Dec 17, 2009)

why does it have to be in the tampa area? Im in the orlando area and get supplies from kentucky One Stroke Inks - Screen Printing Inks & Supplies
Plus if you buy out of state you dont pay tax in most cases. 2 day turn around and great service.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I like personal relationships with my customers and suppliers. Also, if I need something immediately for a last minute order, I like the idea of driving across town to pick it up. Some remote vendors will charge shipping which can negate any sales tax or price breaks... Lot's of reasons. I do realize that some out of state suppliers will have free shipping and that is of value.

I DO appreciate the leads to other suppliers and I'll check these folks out.


----------



## alvin6661 (Dec 17, 2009)

if you need last minute screenprinting supplies then you need to make friends with another local printer. really call onestrokeinks 800-942-4447 and ask for Steven Club very cool dude and they dont charge shipping.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I was looking for Tampa area suppliers a few months ago and finally got around to trying Tubelite in Apopka. I placed an order at 4:00PM Wednesday and Thursday AM 6:00AM I had my 4 screen sitting at my door. 

I called and learned they deliver themselves East to West coast of Central Florida.Over $100 no fee. Residential gets a modest fuel charge.

Thought I'd followup and suggest them to anyone else in Central Florida looking for supplies.

Best of all the prices were 20% lower than a web order and even cheaper when you consider no delivery charge.


----------



## johnatwar (Aug 9, 2010)

they charge you for a catalog..


----------



## embroicoinc (Nov 11, 2008)

Steve at One Stroke is an AWESOME dude!!
sorry for the hijack, just had to give him props


----------



## bsig03 (Apr 23, 2007)

TW Graphics in Orlando has always been great to deal with...


----------

